# Has my jumping improved?



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey so here is a picture of how I use to jump to a more updated one. 
older one.








Newer one.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I think it has alot in your legs.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

i honestly think the first one is better. in the first one your overall form is correct, your legs has just slipped back a lot, tipping your body a bit forward. in the second picture you are standing up and leaning over the horses neck jumping for him instead of letting him come to you. not only is that incorrect, but as you start to jump higher it could cause problems because it makes the horse lean on his forehand thus making it harder for him to get himself over the jump and causing him to jump flat.

ideally, when you jump, you should let your knee and hip angles close, not open. to do this you need to only let your body come out of the saddle a little bit allowing your weight to remain centered by letting your butt slide to the back of the saddle.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> i honestly think the first one is better. in the first one your overall form is correct, your legs has just slipped back a lot, tipping your body a bit forward. in the second picture you are standing up and leaning over the horses neck jumping for him instead of letting him come to you. not only is that incorrect, but as you start to jump higher it could cause problems because it makes the horse lean on his forehand thus making it harder for him to get himself over the jump and causing him to jump flat.
> 
> ideally, when you jump, you should let your knee and hip angles close, not open. to do this you need to only let your body come out of the saddle a little bit allowing your weight to remain centered by letting your butt slide to the back of the saddle.


 
I Agree


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> I Agree


_I second that.
_


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha maybe bad jump.. I was also riding a more experienced horse then.. does this one look better?
please don't critique my horse in this one.. that was my fault that she didn't jump it.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

it's a bit better but you are still standing a bit too far out of the saddle, and in this one your leg slipped back.

but this one does show improvement over the very first one.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I also think the first one looks better. 
Take my opinion with a grain of salt though.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. In the first one you're nice and low, but I would still extend your arms a bit. (By the way, that horse your riding is gorgeous! Red dun, right?)


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea i thought I wasn't suppose to go so low.. haha 

Yes the one I'm riding is a red dun qh. Her registered name is royal badland sprint, and thanks!


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am going to have to disagree with everyone and say the second one is better. Your leg is much better in the second one and yes there's a little too much air between you and the saddle but there's also air in the first one. In the first picture you are literally laying on the horse's neck. The jump is very small, that position would be better if it was say a 4ft jump. When you jump, you should let the horse come up to you and close the hip angle not you go down to him. Your upper body really should not move, all you should really be doing is releasing and sinking down into the saddle. The second picture is much better because you let the horse close the angle. Only flaw in the second picture is that you are standing up in the stirrups instead of sinking down into your heals. The third picture is even better but you till need to put your heals down more and keep your crotch in the saddle.


----------

